# Nirox Salt testing EQ was not working? or something?



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

What does it tell? how should adjust it to normal parameter?










I'm planning to use this salt, is it good?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Your SG is high. You have 1.027, and you are looking for 1.024-1.026. Do a small water change to get the salinity down.

The salt should be fine. It is a reef blend which will help a lot if you choose to go that route.[/i]


----------



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Water change*

I already perform a water change

Notice the salinity level drop after replacing wiv the below salinity water parameter


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Now it is way too low. You need to get it at 1.024-1.026.

You need to do a very small wate change (I think you did one too big), and replace it with salt water.


----------



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well the earlier pic was those water Salinity i'm adjusting back into my tank.

Now my tank is at this level.










The red colored scale are the acceptable range.


----------

